# Koiteich mit Tunnel



## Teichforum.info (25. Nov. 2004)

Hallo,

in einem anderen Forum wurde über einen Koiteich mit "Tunnel" berichtet.

Ichbin richtig fasziniert von diesem Teich. Nicht nur der Tunnel, sonder auch der die Bauweise mit PE Platten ist wohl einzigartig. 

Kennt jemand einen Behälterbauer, der sowas macht wie es auf er Website beschrieben ist?

Achja fast vergessen  : www.koifreaks.de 

Viele Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Nov. 2004)

hallo tom,

leider kann ich dir nicht mit einem tip weiterhelfen   

..... aber der link ist wirklich beeindruckend - mit ähnlichen gedanken gehe ich schon 2 jahre schwanger - was mich aber noch abhält sind die sehr hohen aufwendungen die man in sachen feuchtigkeit beachten muß (ich möchte meinen wintergarten zum haus hin offen gestalten)

da der teich in deinem link aber vor der pe montage auch betoniert wurde denke ich daß sich eine auskleidung mit  gfk genauso rechnet wie die pe auskleidung ????

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Nov. 2004)

@juergen:  nein der aussenteich wurde im randbereich nur mit erde aufgefüllt. im klan heft war auch ein zwei teiliger bericht darüber drinne 

der innenteich wurde so wie ich das damals gelesen habe betoniert und dann mit pe folie verschweißt........

alles im allen eine sehr geniale anlage die webseite kannte ich bis dato noch nicht. danke


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Nov. 2004)

hallo lars,

habe jetzt auch mal genauer gelesen - ok rand wurde nicht mit erde sondern mit magerbetong verfüllt und ein ringanker betoniert ........

also ich pers. bin nach wie vor skeptisch -- gerne würde ich zu diesem system mal die kosten sehen - sicher nicht unerheblich .....

welche vorteile hat diese art der konstruktion - ich kann auf anhieb keine imensen vorteile erkennen ?????

gruß jürgen

*** den teich in seiner gesamtheit und technik finde ich sehr gelungen !!!


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Nov. 2004)

Aber so teuer kann doch so ein Tunnel doch nicht sein, oder?

Klar der Teich  und der Wintergarten werden nicht billig gewesen sein. Aber wenn man beides hat, wird der Tunnel ja nicht mehr so teuer sein.

Gruß 

Thomas


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. März 2005)

mitlerweile hat der teichbesitzer über den bau des teiches ein bu geschrieben. diese ist im handel erhältlich


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Apr. 2005)

so ich habe den bericht nun mal gescannt und kann euch anbieten das ihr euch den runter laden könnt !!!!


www.carrera.schriefers.net/data/klan.rar

so und nun viel spaß....   

gruß lars


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Lars,

wie heißt das Buch?

gruss
Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Apr. 2005)

hallo lars,

kannste das teil auch mit *.zip gepackt reinstellen - hab leider keinen *.rar drauf zum entpacken, und vermutlich bin ich nicht der einzige  

herzlichen dank


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Apr. 2005)

hier bitte ;-)

www.carrera.schriefers.net/data/klan-1.zip

das buch heißt "Faszination Koi" aus dem hause "Koi Verlag" und kostet € 34,50......

gruß lars

also nicht das es jemand hier falsch versteht, ich habe nicht das buch gescannt und hier zurverfügung gestellt. lediglich die berichte aus dem KLAN heften !!!


----------

